# Liquid Smoke



## mossymo (Apr 30, 2010)

I was on Facebook tonight and found this post from a "friend". I sold this friend an MES 2 years ago that has not been used yet.
_Alright...know I need to still fire up that  smoker, but made kabobs on the grill last night...think I found a new  grilling friend...."Hello Liquid Smoke!" (This one goes out to you,  Marty!) ;)_

Here was my reply.
_Liquid smoke is a dirty word; could of just  as well made them in the microwave using that crap..... Friends don't  let friends use liquid smoke._

I have served this friend plenty of smoked goodies to get her hooked, then she purchased an MES from me. Anyone have some good advise on how to get her using the smoker? I am stumped.....


----------



## ltslewis (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a few people I know that have eaten my smoked and still use liquid smoke. No idea how to detour them as only a couple reasons I can see to why they do it. 

1. Smoking to them is way to much work even when it can be made so simple with the stuff out today. People are lazy these days or the people I know anyway.

2. To them there is no difference. I remember a post about how they make the liquid smoke which is just using water to filter the smoke letting it catch the flavor of it. (Could be remembering that wrong so if so hopefully someone will correct me.)

All I have done is just keep at it and hope they eventually come around. But in the mean time they sure do not mind eating my smoked food. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






~Joe


----------



## bbally (May 1, 2010)

I am sure you will find plenty of support for this position.

Cooking in the professional world you tend to use every tool at your disposal.  I use liquid smoke and use it a lot at the soup kitchen when I can not afford the time to take my smoke rig down to the kitchen for the low and slow.

I would much rather smoke low and slow, but if it comes to cooking beans plain or adding a little liquid smoke so the clients have a decent flavor profile in the beans, I will use the liquid smoke.

IMO most don't know how to use it and can not fathom the doors this opens up for their cooking.

Salad dressings alone are a whole new realm with liquid smoke.  Steam rice really comes out nice with a little liquid smoke.  Slaw is very nice with catfish when enhanced with liquid smoke.

Just because a group of zealots tell you something is not good does not mean they know what they are talking about.. in fact ignorance usually causes these herd mentalities.

That ought to pizz a few off!!!!!!


----------



## ddave (May 1, 2010)

Well, if it does, it does. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Like you said, it's a tool that has a place and needs to be used correctly.

Dave


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Take her something simple & easy to start off smoking with, fattie fixins maybe, or a little butt & walk her through it.  Don't know how much of a "Friend" she is but if necessary, take significant other with you or just yourself, whatever, & help her step into the world of smoking.  Or, buy back the MES & sell it to someone else.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 1, 2010)

Maybe I have used a different brand but the liquid smoke here doesn't taste anything like smoke, at least to me.  To me it taste more like a burnt, spoiled mix of soysauce, and worcheshire.  just my two cents.


----------



## wingman (May 1, 2010)

A buddy of mine swore Fyesterday that soaking cheese in liquid smoke prior to smoking enhanced the flavor. I tried it yesterday. I was not impressed to say the least. Today I cold smoked some , Pepper jack, swiss, monterey jack, mild white cheddar and mozzerella the standard way. Using the Amaz-N-SMOKER with wood smoke only. 

WAY BETTER hands down. I do agree that in some cases it may come in handy but they probably are few and far between.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 1, 2010)

Not to change the topic, but does he have those Amaz n smokers ready for sale yet?  I've been trying to find out how much he is going to sell them for.  I PMed him about two weeks ago.


----------



## ronp (May 1, 2010)

Here is his new website.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## daddyzaring (May 1, 2010)

Thank you.  A little more than I can afford right now, I am still try to save enough money to get some high temp calk, a gasket, and a dryer hose for the smoker I am using right now.  Maybe I'll be able to use some of the money I make off this NB grill i just got to redo, and resell.


----------



## petesque (May 1, 2010)

Isn't using liquid smoke Like boiling Ribs?


----------



## meatball (May 1, 2010)

That's good advice...you should physically go there and get her started, teach her something basic and when she sees how good it turns out, maybe she'll be more inclined to try it herself.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2010)

<<Anyone have some good advise on how to get her using the smoker? I am stumped???>>

Maybe a Lobotomy ?
How about talking her into getting some taste-bud transplants ?


Bearcarver


----------



## ecto1 (May 1, 2010)

I have a freind just like this he just dose not have the patience to cook slow.  He wants to try to cook those ribs in 40 minutes with the membrane on a propane grill dipped in kraft sauce.  When he comes over to my house the first think he says is what you cooking.  For my sons birthday he ate 3  pulled pork sandwiches I always ask him why he dosn't smoke his meat and he tells me it takes too long and I always have your house to come to.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Stop eating "Q" at his house.


----------



## eaglewing (May 1, 2010)

*
I would not disagree with your examples of using it in recipes, I think around here the taboo is using it instead of smoking a set of ribs.
As a seasoning or enhancer I will not argue anyone's choice of it's use.

As for the ORIGINAL Query at hand, MossyMo, I too have a couple friends that just don't like using the smoker for there food... I chalk some of it up to laziness... (I say lazy in their case cuz I know them too well)

This TOPS your story tho!!!!
My young business partner, his father is the AREA REP for WEBER grill and can get him ANY DEAL he would want... ALSO I even GAVE him one of my New Braunfels Banderas and he used it ONCE and gave it back to me in favor of boiling his ribs and throwing them on the grill...

WOW, a free Bandera and a FREE Weber Drum Smoker if he would want and he prefers NOT TO.... to each his own I guess.*


----------



## stircrazy (May 1, 2010)

I use liquid smoke in all kinds of things, but now when I am smoking in  the smoker.  but I do know people who use it in there maranade so they can get more smoke flavor with out the creosoot that numbs your mouth.. I guess it could be a good way for people to get that real heavy smoke flavor and still only use the TBS.    I use it for Jerky as I don't use the smoker for that, just a dehydrator I find it works much better and is more consistant.   

now in rice, that would be interesting.. how much would you use?

Steve


----------



## hounds51 (May 2, 2010)

Yes and no. I originally was a purist as far using liquid smoke. Then I started to experment with it and found that it does indeed have some good uses. Here is a comment from another thread, which explanes one of those reasons.

My opinion of liquid smoke is that in some cases you are almost forced to use it. As in the making of Lebanon Bologna. In this case you are stuffing a 3" to 4" casing, and only smoking for about 10 to 12 hours. You will not get enough smoke penetration in that time to satutate the meat. Commercial makers of Lebanon Bologna use a secret ingredient, which is *liquid smoke*. They also smoke thier product for a period of 4 to 7 days at a humitity of 85 plus %. I found some of thier secrets out from my local butcher, who sells me my meat. It is hard getting these secret family recipes and knowledge form them, as this is thier livelyhood. But I do know that a certain amount of liquid smoke goes into thier product. When I first made snack stix using the Leggs brand seasoning, I added a small amount of liquid smoke, and also some brown sugar. Every one that tried them could not eat just one! I taste anylized the stix, and came up with the conclusion that if the proper amounts of liquid smoke and sugar were added to this mix, and stuffed into a large casing, that I would have a Lebanon Bologna. I tried this and I am successful with the outcome. Yes Liquid smoke ain't like the real thing, but when used within reason it can be a help. Same can be said with citric acid vs fermento. Just whatever you do, *don't tell anyone. It's your special secret! *espically on this thread.


----------



## bbally (May 2, 2010)

1 tsp per cup of water.  But you have to do it different depending on the rice.  The water to smoke stays the same in all cases.

But instant rice would be added just to the water.

In a rice cooker you add it to the water.

When cooking long grain or wild rices off it is best to oven cook them.  To get the liquid smoke to work correctly you keep the water to smoke ratio the same, but you must add a couple tablespoons of oil to the rice and coat the grains with the oil by stirring it with a spoon prior to adding the smoke water.  Cover and oven it off... nice rice.  Like more smoke flavor?  double to 2 tsp per cup.

Do your smoked rice a day ahead and cool overnight.  Then do a vegetable fried rice, complete with a diced fried egg, your plates will sing!


----------



## meateater (May 2, 2010)

I keep a bottle of liquid smoke in my truck. If I am forced to get drive through...guess what, I'm not shaking from withdrawls. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Ya, I'm jerking yer chain.


----------



## shooterrick (May 2, 2010)

Well I may get barred for this but LS is in my fridge and from time to time it is used in recipes not going on the smoker.  Bbally mentioned rice and that is one.  Some soups and sauces can be enhanced if not using smoked meat in them.  Yes I slow smoke all my Q but in other areas it has a place is used correctlly.


----------



## meateater (May 2, 2010)

I was actually amuzed earlier because of a post I made of my spice cabinet. Middle shelf dead center. Now thats Hickory and not Mesquite by the way. It does have it's place here and there.


----------



## hounds51 (May 2, 2010)

Started using L.E.M. Liquid smoke. It seems far superior to other store brand, but is far more concentrated.


----------



## stircrazy (May 2, 2010)

thanks bbally, I use a rice cooker so I think I am going to try that tomorrow night.

Steve


----------



## justpassingthru (May 2, 2010)

bbally I'm with you, yes liquid smoke definitely has it's place, but it's not a substitute for low and slow.

A big thank you for the Kai Fan tip (we add Chinese sausage to it also), I will try some LS in it, that _will_ take it over the top!

Gene


----------



## missouri hog wild (May 2, 2010)

brother skip the liquid smoke and turn down the heat and relax throw back a few budweisers and you will never need that stuff.


----------



## bbally (May 2, 2010)

It will definately add some depth to the traditional chicken and rice dinner.  And it should offset the marinate tang just right.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2010)

I troo have a bottle of LS in my spice cabinet.
 It never touches a bit of meat that goes on my grill or smoker. At least not by itself.
 I use a tbsp of LS in my bbq sauce.
  and i have been known to add it to meat balls or meat loaf if not going on the smoker.


----------



## seniorsmoker (Feb 16, 2017)

I have put liquid smoke in my water pan.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

What's a water pan?   :dunno


----------



## seniorsmoker (Feb 16, 2017)

Your joking with me right... you never use the water pan?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

Serious as a heart attack.  40 years on all sorts of grills and pits, and don't come near the things.  Only thing I've ever done with one is fill with sand and covered with foil.  Water's for drinkin'.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 16, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Serious as a heart attack. 40 years on all sorts of grills and pits, and don't come near the things. Only thing I've ever done with one is fill with sand and covered with foil. Water's for drinkin'.


Agree.   I have never used a water pan.   I take them out.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 16, 2017)

seniorsmoker said:


> I have put liquid smoke in my water pan.


Why put LS in the water pan when you are smoking the meat anyway?


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 16, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> What's a water pan?   :dunno


That's the thing I have to go refill right now cause the dog brought it to me and is staring at me now. 

Never use one on any of mine either


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 16, 2017)

Mentally, I put "Liquid Smoke" in the same category as "Turkey Pastrami" and "Cheese Food". I'm sure it has use in some recipes, but if I want smoke flavor I smoke.
I used to use a water pan in the MB gasser more as a drip pan than anything else. Haven't used one in the offset.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

Never understood the water bath concept, nor have I cared for the taste of the food when in play.  We're cooking at minimally 225, above the boil point of the water, so it's going away in pretty short order.  Dump in more water?  Sure:  lowers the overall temp of the cooker, and takes more time to get back to the heat it was.  Boils out again:  lather, rinse, repeat.  IMHO, it also creates an acrid taste when the water/steam combines with the smoke, and doesn't provide a texture that I care for:  too mushy for my likes.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 16, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Mentally, I put "Liquid Smoke" in the same category as "Turkey Pastrami" and "Cheese Food". I'm sure it has use in some recipes, but if I want smoke flavor I smoke.
> I used to use a water pan in the MB gasser more as a drip pan than anything else. Haven't used one in the offset.


If you lookup the history of pastrami you will learn originaly wasn't made from beef. But turkey and goose. The Jews of Romania brought the concept to the new world and found some beef cuts were cheap so they used them for pastrami.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 16, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> If you lookup the history of pastrami you will learn originaly wasn't made from beef. But turkey and goose. The Jews of Romania brought the concept to the new world and found some beef cuts were cheap so they used them for pastrami.


Once again I find myself pulling my foot out of my mouth, Atomic! I had no idea...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2017)

Whats this stuff call liquid smoke what cartoon was it used in. Not to good on modern stuff!! I guess I had some when I over cooked a lion and this brown stuff was running all over the place didn't make the loin taste to good either.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## seniorsmoker (Feb 18, 2017)

Holy smoke .... I just asked a question.I guess modern Electric smokers don't use liquid smoke...Back in the day with old bullet/wet smokers I did. This was recommended at the time by guys that are long gone and in smokers heaven.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 18, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Whats this stuff call liquid smoke what cartoon was it used in. Not to good on modern stuff!! I guess I had some when I over cooked a lion and this brown stuff was running all over the place didn't make the loin taste to good either.  :laugh1:
> 
> Warren


A whole lion? Must have tasted nice. Where did you get it? Costco?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 18, 2017)

There is a very valuable use for liquid smoke.  I use equal parts LS and white vinegar mixed together, then I soak my loin netting in it.  Makes for a great release agent.  Been doing it for years.   Works on trussing twine as well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2017)

Liquid smoke, isn't that the stuff smokers who use water pans pour out after every smoke?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 18, 2017)

I use LS when i'm doing small test batches of new sausage recipes. It's not the real thing but it gives you a pretty good idea of what it will taste like when you do smoke it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > Whats this stuff call liquid smoke what cartoon was it used in. Not to good on modern stuff!! I guess I had some when I over cooked a lion and this brown stuff was running all over the place didn't make the loin taste to good either.
> ...


HA HA FAT FINGER got in way again a whole lion didn't skin it either 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but Sam's club does have whole loins for $1.68 right now.

Warren


----------



## smokinghost99 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have liquid smoke that I use in the winter when the temperature is too cold. I haven't figured out how to keep any of my smokers at temp with out babysitting them in the winter and the wife says putting up a wind break is an eyesore. So I drop a bit of liquid smoke in marinades and sauces for meat I cook in the oven. It sure isn't the same but it works in a pinch when I'm craving that smokey flavor and it is 40 below out.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 2, 2017)

I use it when I crave some of Gary's Baked Beans, but don't have the time for a 4-hour smoke, or just want a single can for the two of us. I've adapted Gary's recipe. It works pretty well with that recipe because smoke is but one of the reasons his beans are so killer. A little LS goes a long way: just a drop or two for a can of beans.

_Single can, in oven rather than smoker_

1      15 or 16 ounce cans pork and beans (I used Bush's baked beans)

1-2 bacon slices

¼     medium onion

½     small jalapeño pepper (optional)

¼     cup brown sugar

¼     cup (Favorite BBQ sauce) Sweet Baby Ray’s is good

1      teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

½     teaspoon Black Pepper (coarse ground)

¼     teaspoon garlic powder

½     teaspoon Tony Chachere’s (or any other Cajun spice - I used Paul Prudhomme)

¼     teaspoon liquid smoke


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 2, 2017)

I use it once in a great while.  Sometimes put a few drops in when I am making dipping sauces when I am not eating something that is smoked.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 3, 2017)

I used some this past fall at a  smoked Salmon competition up in Oregon.   I drizzled a drop or two on a couple guy's fish when they weren't looking


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 3, 2017)

BBQBrett said:


> I use it once in a great while. Sometimes put a few drops in when I am making dipping sauces when I am not eating something that is smoked.


X2.  Couple of dots in red sauce for shrimp/crab/oysters/crawfish is about the only time I'll go near the stuff.  Have used it with tartar sauce, but not great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2017)

No different than adding smoked salt, smoked paprika or anything similar. LS is just natural wood smoke condensed into a liquid and filtered. I use Colgin's which has great flavor but not as acrid and strong as some. According to Colgin's site, their method retains smoke's preservative properties and has been shown to inhibit the growth of Salmonella, Listeria and Ecoli 0157. I too use it when the family wants Pulled Pork and the weather is not cooperating. I add the LS to my finishing sauce and once mixed into the meat can fool most folks that it came out of the smoker...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 3, 2017)

I have hard time understanding the outrage. 

We sous vide , crock pot, bake (in oven), pressure cook, steam, poach here ....is not a purist forum. 

Nothing wrong with using liquid smoke.


----------



## wade (Mar 3, 2017)

I use Colgin liquid smoke too. It comes in several wood smoke flavours. It is an ingredient just like all the others and it certainly has its place in the kitchen. It is great for adding that smokiness to sauces and gravies when cooked on the hob or in the oven. I haven't tried it in sous vide yet but it is something i will do at least once.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 3, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I have hard time understanding the outrage.
> 
> We sous vide , crock pot, bake (in oven), pressure cook, steam, poach here ....is not a purist forum.
> 
> Nothing wrong with using liquid smoke.


No outrage on my part:  I'm just not a big fan.  It's no different with most everything today in society where instantaneous is the order of the day....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 3, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> No outrage on my part:  I'm just not a big fan.  It's no different with most everything today in society where instantaneous is the order of the day....


Clearly you are not talking about SV. Lol


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 3, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Clearly you are not talking about SV. Lol


Touché.  No, if I want something smoked, I'll make sure that I have the time/weather to smoke it:  if I can't, I'll wait until I can.  I'd rather have the real deal vs. taking a shortcut to have it now and it falling short of what I know it should be like.


----------

